# Was im Laufe der Jahre so an Spielen zusammenkommt (eine Liste)



## Neawoulf (9. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

in den letzten Wochen und Monaten hab ich an einer Liste gewerkelt und versucht sämtliche PC- und Konsolenspiele, die ich schon gespielt habe, zusammenzufassen. Es bringt einem zwar nichts, aber schon erstaunlich, wie lang so eine Liste in ca. 22 Jahren werden kann. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich einige Spiele schon vergessen habe, aber ich schätze, dass die Liste ca. 90 bis 95% aller Spiele enthält, die ich länger als eine Stunde gespielt habe (tatsachlich durchgespielt habe ich vermutlich weniger als 15% ):


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Point & Click Adventures & Ähnliches:*[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Agatha Christie - Und dann gab es keines mehr[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Baphomets Fluch 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Baphomets Fluch 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Baphomets Fluch 3[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Black Mirror[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Book of Unwritten Tales[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Dear Esther[/FONT]
Dracula Resurrection
Dracula 2 - Die letzte Zufluchtsstätte
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Edna bricht aus[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Fahrenheit[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Frankenstein[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gabriel Knight 3[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Geheimakte 2 - Puritas Cordis[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Geheimakte Tunguska[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Grim Fandango[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Harveys neue Augen[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Indiana Jones 3 The Last Crusade[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Indiana Jones 4 The Fate of Atlantis[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Indiana Jones Desktop Adventures[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]LA Noire[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Machinarium[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Maniac Mansion 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Maniac Mansion 2 - Day of the Tentacle[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Monkey Island 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Monkey Island 1 Special Edition[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Monkey Island 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Monkey Island 2 Special Edition[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Monkey Island 3[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Monkey Island 4[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Myst 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Myst 2 - Riven[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Myst 3 - Exile[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Myst 4 - Revelations[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Myst 5 - End of Ages[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Post Mortem[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]RealMyst[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Rent a Hero[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Runaway - A Road Adventure[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Sam & Max Season 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Sam & Max Hit the Road[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Sherlock Holmes jagt Jack the Ripper[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Simon the Sorcerer 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Simon the Sorcerer 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Star Trek 25th Anniversary[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Star Trek A Final Unity[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Star Trek Judgement Rites[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Star Wars Yoda Stories[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Syberia 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Syberia 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Tales of Monkey Island[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Dig[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Moment of Silence[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Path[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Whispered World[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Traumschiff Surprise Periode 1 (ja, ich schäme mich ja schon)[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Uru - Ages beyond Myst + Path of the Shell[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Vollgas/Full Throttle[/FONT]




 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Fahr- und Flugzeug-Simulationen & -action (kein Motorsport)*[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]688 Attack Sub[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Advanced Tactical Fighters[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]AH 64D Longbow[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Aquanox 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Aquanox 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ArmA 2 + Operation Arrowhead[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Armed Assault[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Babylon 5 - I've found her[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Blazing Angels 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Comanche 1 + beide Addons[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Comanche 4[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Conflict Freespace[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]DCS A-10C Warthog[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]DCS Black Shark[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Dogfight[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]F-19 Stealth Fighter[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Freespace 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gunship 2000[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I-War[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I-War 2 - Edge of Chaos[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]IL2 1946[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]IL2 Sturmovik + Pacific Fighters[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Jet Fighter 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]LHX Attack Chopper[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Microsoft Flight Simulator 2002[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Microsoft Flight Simulator 4 (ganze 16 Farben!)[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Microsoft Flight Simulator 5[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Microsoft Space Simulator[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Microsoft Train Simulator[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Operation Flashpoint + Red Hammer & Resistance[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Privateer 2 - The Darkening[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Rebel Assault[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Rebel Assault 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Schleichfahrt[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Secret Weapons of the Luftwaffe[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Shuttle[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Silent Hunter[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Silent Service II[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]SSN-21 Seawolf[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Star Trek Bridge Commander[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Star Trek Klingon Academy[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Star Trek Starfleet Academy[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Starlancer[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Tie Fighter + Addons bzw. CD Collectors Edition[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wing Commander 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wing Commander 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wing Commander 3[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wing Commander 4[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wing Commander 5[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wolfpack[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]X - Beyond the Frontier + X-tension[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]X-Wing + Imperial Pursuit & B-Wing[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]X-Wing Alliance[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]X-Wing vs. Tie Fighter[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]X2 Die Bedrohung[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]X3 Terran Conflict + Albion Prelude[/FONT]




 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Rollenspiele:*[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Albion[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Arx Fatalis[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Baldurs Gate 2 + Throne of Baal[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Das schwarze Auge 2 Sternenschweif[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Das schwarze Auge 3 Schatten über Riva[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Das schwarze Auge Drakensang[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Das schwarze Auge Schicksalsklinge[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Deus Ex[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Diablo[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Diablo 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Divine Divinity[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Dragon Age Origins - Ultimate Edition[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Eye of the Beholder[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Fallout 3 GotY Edition[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Fallout New Vegas[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Final Fantasy IX[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Final Fantasy VIII[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Final Fantasy X[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Fluch der Karibik[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gothic[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gothic 2 + Die Nacht des Raben[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gothic 3[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Icewind Dale 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Knights of the old Republic 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Knights of the old Republic 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Lands of Lore 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Lands of Lore 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Lands of Lore 3[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Planets Edge[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Legend of Valor[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Mass Effect 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Mass Effect 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Mount & Blade: Warband[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Neverwinter Nights 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Neverwinter Nights 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Planescape Torment[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Risen[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Tempel des elementaren Bösen[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Elder Scrolls 2 - Daggerfall[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Elder Scrolls 3 - Morrowind + Tribunal & Bloodmoon[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Elder Scrolls 4 - Oblivion + Shivering Isles[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Elder Scrolls 5 - Skyrim[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Summoning[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Witcher 1 Enhanced Edition[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Witcher 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Two Worlds 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Two Worlds 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ultima VII + Serpent Isle[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ultima IX Ascension[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ultima Underworld 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ultima Underworld 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Vampire Dawn 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Vampire The Masquerade Redemption[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]World of Warcraft + Burning Crusade[/FONT]




 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Ego & 3rd Person Shooter, Action Adventures, Horrorspiele & Arcade Games*[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Alien vs. Predator 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Alien vs. Predator 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Alone in the Dark 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Alone in the Dark 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Alone in the Dark 3[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Amnesia - The Dark Descent[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Assassins Creed 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Assassins Creed 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Battlefield 1942 + beide Addons[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Beyond Good & Evil[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Bioshock[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Borderlands[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Call of Duty 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Call of Duty 6 Modern Warfare 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Canis Canem Edit (auch als "Bully - Die Ehrenrunde" bekannt)[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Clive Barkers Undying[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Command & Conquer Renegade[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commander Keen 4[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commander Keen 6[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Crysis[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Crysis Warhead[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Cyberia[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Daikatana[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Dark Messiah of Might & Magic[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Dead Space[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Delta Force Black Hawk Down[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Doom[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Doom 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Doom 3[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Duke Nukem 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Duke Nukem 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Duke Nukem 3D[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Duke Nukem Forever[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Enclave[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Far Cry[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Far Cry 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]FEAR[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Final Doom[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Forbidden Siren 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ghost Recon 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gish[/FONT]
God of Thunder
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]GTA 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]GTA 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]GTA 3[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]GTA IV[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]GTA San Andreas[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]GTA Vice City[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Half Life + Opposing Force & Blue Shift[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Half Life 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Halo[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hare Raising Havoc[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hellgate London[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hidden & Dangerous 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hitman Contracts[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Indiana Jones - Der Turm von Babel[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Just Cause 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Knight of the Temple 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]LIMBO[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Max Payne[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Max Payne 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]MDK[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Medal of Honor - Allied Assault[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Metal Gear Solid[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Metal Gear Solid 3[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]No One Lives Forever[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]No One Lives Forever 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Orcs Must Die![/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Outcast[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Painkiller[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Penumbra Overture[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Portal[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Postal 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Prey[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Prince of Persia - Sands of Time[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Prince of Persia 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Prince of Persia 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Project Zero/Fatal Frame[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Prototype[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Quake[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Quake 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Quake 3[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Rayman 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Rayman 3[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Realms of the Haunting[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Red Faction Guerilla[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Resident Evil 4[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Resident Evil 5[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Return to Castle Wolfenstein[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Serious Sam First Encounter[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Serious Sam Second Encounter[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Shadow of the Colossus[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Silent Hill 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Spinter Cell 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Stalker - Call of Pripyat[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Stalker - Shadow of Chernobyl[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Star Trek Deep Space Nine - The Fallen[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Star Trek Elite Force[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Star Trek Elite Force 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Star Trek Generations[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Star Wars Battlefront 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Star Wars Dark Forces[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Star Wars Episode 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Star Wars Jedi Knight - Jedi Academy[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Star Wars Jedi Knight 1 + Mysteries of the Sith[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Star Wars Jedi Knight 2 - Jedi Outcast[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Star Wars Republic Commando[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Star Wars Shadows of the Empire[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Terminator Future Shock[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Terra Nova[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Thief 1 The Dark Project[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Thief 2 The Metal Age[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Thief 3 Deadly Shadows[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Tomb Raider 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Tomb Raider 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Tomb Raider 3[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Unreal[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Unreal Tournament (99)[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Unreal Tournament 2003[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wargasm[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]XIII[/FONT]




 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Rennspiele/-simulationen und Sportspiele:*[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Bleifuß 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Chicago 90[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Colin McRae Dirt[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Dirt 3[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]DTM Race Driver 3[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]F1 Racing Simulation[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Fifa 96[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Fifa 99[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Flatout 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Formula 1 Grand Prix 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Fuel[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gran Turismo 4[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gran Turismo 5[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]GT Legends[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Live for Speed S2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Mercedes Benz World Racing[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Midnight Club 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Moto Racer[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Need for Speed 2 Special Edition[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Need for Speed 3 - Hot Pursuit[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Need for Speed 4[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Need for Speed Most Wanted[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Need for Speed Porsche[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Need for Speed Shift[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Need for Speed Special Edition[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Need for Speed Underground 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nice 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]POD[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Pure[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Race Driver Grid[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Richard Burns Rally[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Star Wars Episode 1 Racer[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Stunts[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Test Drive 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Test Drive 3[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Test Drive Unlimited[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Test Drive Unlimited 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Trackmania[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Trackmania Nations[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Trackmania Sunrise[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Trackmania United[/FONT]




 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Strategiespiele & Wirtschaftssimulationen*[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1869 - Erlebte Geschichte Teil 1[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Age of Empires[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Age of Empires 2 + Addon[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Battle Isle 4[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Battle Isle Phase IV - Incubation + Addon[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Black & White[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Civilization[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Civilization 3[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Colonization[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Command & Conquer 3[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Command & Conquer Generals + Zero Hour[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Command & Conquer Tiberium Konflikt + Addon[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines + Addon[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Dark Reign[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Der Patrizier[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]History Line 1914 - 18[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Jagged Alliance 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Outpost (der erste widerliche Klumpen aus Bugs und nicht gehaltenen Versprechungen)[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Rome - Total War[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Sheep, Dog & Wolf[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Sim City[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Spellforce 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Star Trek Armada[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Star Trek Armada 2[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Starcraft + Broodwar[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Syndicate Wars[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Warcraft II + Beyond the Dark Portal[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Warcraft III + Frozen Throne[/FONT]


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2012)

Ich vermute meine Liste wäre da ähnlich lang, wobei speziell bei C64 und Amiga auch viele "Schulhof-Raubkopien" dazukamen   aber ich weiß da viele Titel nicht mehr aus dem Kopf, und vieles hab ich auch gespielt und dann gebraucht weiterverkauft ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (9. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich vermute meine Liste wäre da ähnlich lang, wobei speziell bei C64 und Amiga auch viele "Schulhof-Raubkopien" dazukamen   aber ich weiß da viele Titel nicht mehr aus dem Kopf, und vieles hab ich auch gespielt und dann gebraucht weiterverkauft ^^


 
Die C-64 Spiele, die ich damals auf dem Gerät meines Vaters gespielt habe, hab ich weggelassen. Erstens war ich damals noch sehr jung kann ich mich an die Titel kaum erinnern. Zweitens habe ich für die meisten dieser Spiele auch nicht unbedingt nostalgische Gefühle übrig, da das meist reine Geschicklichkeitsspiele ohne irgendeine inhaltliche oder spielerische Tiefe waren. Dafür waren manche dann bockschwer, was letztendlich eher frustrierend als motivierend war (ich erinnere mich da an ein ziemlich böses Airwolf Spiel).

Kleine PC Titel wie Tetris-Varianten, hunderte Arcanoid-Varianten usw., deren Titel ich auch nicht mehr weiß, stehen auch nicht in der Liste. Die sind eindeutig Teil der fehlenden 5 bis 10%, die ich wohl auch nicht mehr wiederfinden werde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. April 2012)

@ Neawolf
Also mit deiner Liste könnte ich auch locker konkurrieren. Jedoch ist meine Sammlung zum größten Teil auf klassische Adventures, Action-Adentures und Shooter einzugrenzen. Wirtschaftsspiele habe ich zwar auch zur Genüge, aber meist ungewollte Beigaben von PC Games . Und Simulatoren und andere Nischengenres sind in geringer Zahl bei mir vertreten. Und Echtzeit-Strategie/Taktik ist seit Age of Empires 2 und C&C:TS auch kein interessantes Thema mehr.
Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, werde ich schonmal meine Adventure-Sammlung hier einpflegen, denn die ist gigantisch groß, das kann ich euch versprechen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. April 2012)

So, habe jetzt doch mal kurz meine Adventure-Schatzkiste durchforstet. Sofern ich nichts vergessen habe:

3 Skulls of the Toltecs
A Vampyre Story                                                 X
Baphomets Fluch 1                                             X
Baphomets Fluch 2 - Die Spiegel der Finsternis     X
Baphomets Fluch 3 - Der schlafende Drache
Beneath a Steel Sky
Blade Runner
Das Rätsel des Master Lu                                   X
Day of the Tentacle                                             X
Edna bricht aus
Fahrenheit                                                          X
Flight of The Amazon Queen
Freddy Parkas
Gabriel Knight 1 - Sins of the Fathers                   X
Gabriel Knight 2 - The Beast within                       X
Gabriel Knight 3 - Fluch der Heiligen, Fluch der Verdammten
Geheimakte Tunguska                                        X
Goin' Downtown
Grim Fandango
Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis                  X
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade                     X
Jack Orlando
Legend of Kyrandia 1
Legend of Kyrandia 2 - Hand of Fate
Leisure Suit Larry 5 - Passionata Patti macht beim Geheimdienst mit
Leisure Suit Larry 6: Reiss auf oder schieb ab
Leisure Suit Larry 7: Yacht nach Liebe                 X
Loom                                                                 X
Lure of the Tempress
Maniac Mansion                                                 X
Monkey Island 1                                                 X
Monkey Island 1 S.E.
Monkey Island 2                                                 X
Monkey Island 2 S.E.
Monkey Island 3
Monkey Island 4
NiBiRu
Noctropolis
Overclocked - Eine Geschichte über Gewalt         X
Phantasmagoria 1
Phantasmagoria 2 (US- und Deutsch-Version)
Police Quest 4
Prisoner of Ice
Runaway 1 - A Road Adventure                           X
Runaway 2 - The Dream of the Turtle                   X
Runaway 3 - A Twist of Fate                               X
Sam & Max - Season 1                                      X
Sam & Max: Hit the Road                                  X
Sanitarium
Simon the Sorcerer 1
Simon the Sorcerer 2
So Blonde
Star Trek - 25th Anniversary                               X
Star Trek - Judgement Rites                               X
Star Trek - The Next Generation (A Final Unity)
Still Life
Syberia
Tales of Monkey Island
The Abbey
The Dig
The Moment of Silence                                      X
The Neverhood                                                  X
The Whispered World
Vollgas                                                            X 
X-Files: The Game
Zak McKracken 

Davon habe ich gut 90% durchgespielt, der Rest war mir entweder im Spielverlauf zu öde oder war ein totaler Fehlkauf, weil weder das Setting noch die Atmosphäre locken konnte.
Jene Titel mit einem "X" bleiben meine ewigen Favoriten, die ich nie mehr missen möchte.


----------



## Mellsei (10. April 2012)

Leute 0o... wie konntet ihr euch schon so eine Anzahl an Spielen merken ... Gut ich bin so ein Mainstream zocket, jedoch kann ich nicht mal die Aufzählen ... zumindest nicht alle ... ganz besonders die nicht, die ich vor Jahren mal gespielt habe. Entweder mein Hirn lässt nach... oder ihr seit einfach Genies xD


----------



## Mothman (10. April 2012)

Also ich kann meine unmöglich zählen. 
Ersten stehen noch massenhaft alte Games bei meinen Eltern in der Wohnung, zweitens habe ich nicht mehr alle die ich jemals besessen habe (weggetauscht, damals ging es noch, verkauft oder weggeschmissen). Und drittens gibt es noch mehrere hundert digitale Käufe.

Und merken kann ich mir die Titel nicht alle.


----------



## Vordack (10. April 2012)

Mellsei schrieb:


> Leute 0o... wie konntet ihr euch schon so eine Anzahl an Spielen merken ... Gut ich bin so ein Mainstream zocket, jedoch kann ich nicht mal die Aufzählen ... zumindest nicht alle ... ganz besonders die nicht, die ich vor Jahren mal gespielt habe. Entweder mein Hirn lässt nach... oder ihr seit einfach Genies xD


 
Geht mir ähnlich^^

Als ich meinen ersten (!) C64 bekam war dort 50 oder 100 Floppy Disks voller Raubkopien dabei.... aus einem richtigen Laden 

Dann der Amiga, dann der PC.

Es wäre vermutlich leichter eine Liste der Spiele zu erstellen die ich nicht gespielt habe  Oder eine Liste der Spiele die ich durchgespielt habe...


----------



## Mellsei (10. April 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Es wäre vermutlich leichter eine Liste der Spiele zu erstellen die ich nicht gespielt habe  Oder eine Liste der Spiele die ich durchgespielt habe...


 
So siehst aus ... damals gab es sogar die Spieleboxen mit 2 spielen drinnen... hab jedes davon getestet doch nie zu Ende gespielt ... 
und dazu kommen die ganzen "anders" erworbenen arten von Spielen ... whoa ...


----------



## hifumi (10. April 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich^^
> 
> Als ich meinen ersten (!) C64 bekam war dort 50 oder 100 Floppy Disks voller Raubkopien dabei....


 
Ja, war bei mir genauso.
Aus dem Kopf wüsste ich wahrscheinlich die meisten Titel nicht mehr... obwohl: Die Disketten waren nummeriert, und ich weiß noch etwa auf welchen Nummern die Spiele drauf waren die ich öfter gespielt hab.

Aber alle Spiele die man nur mal gespielt hat, auch in Form einer Demo oder bei Freunden angespielt...
Da müsste man schon einige der alten Hefte durchgehen und mal systematisch die ganzen Titel durchschauen, um nix zu vergessen.


----------



## Mothman (10. April 2012)

Kann mich aber noch gut an die Zeit erinnern, wo man total stolz auf seine "Diskettenbox" war. 
Und wie erstaunt man immer war, wenn man jemanden kennengelernt hatte, dessen Box noch größer war oder der sogar mehrere volle hatte. 

Ich weiß garnicht wie oft ich meine Disketten nach Farbe oder Genre sortiert habe. Achja...die gute alte Diskettenbox.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Kann mich aber noch gut an die Zeit erinnern, wo man total stolz auf seine "Diskettenbox" war.
> Und wie erstaunt man immer war, wenn man jemanden kennengelernt hatte, dessen Box noch größer war oder der sogar mehrere volle hatte.
> 
> Ich weiß garnicht wie oft ich meine Disketten nach Farbe oder Genre sortiert habe. Achja...die gute alte Diskettenbox.


 
Da fällt mir ein, in einem Schreibtisch-Fach nimmt noch meine uralte Diskettenbox unnötig Platz weg... Sollte ich mal entsorgen, habe ja nichtmal ein Diskettenlaufwerk mehr an meinem Heim-PC.


----------



## Vordack (10. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, in einem Schreibtisch-Fach nimmt noch meine uralte Diskettenbox unnötig Platz weg... Sollte ich mal entsorgen, habe ja nichtmal ein Diskettenlaufwerk mehr an meinem Heim-PC.


 
Da kriegste doch bei Ebay vestimmt noch ein Vermögen für (Rarität und so)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. April 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Da kriegste doch bei Ebay vestimmt noch ein Vermögen für (Rarität und so)



Wenn das so ist... Hat hier jemand brennendes Interesse an alte PS/2-Kugelmäuse ?!


----------



## Mellsei (11. April 2012)

lol... PS/2 Kugelmäuse ?? 0o 
Sowas wird doch nie und nimmer mehr genutzt xD zudem haben die glaub ich nicht mal raritäts Wert ... 
Mein aller erster Pc hatte sowas noch xD ...


----------



## LSDSteven (11. April 2012)

Hier verweise ich nur auf meine Signatur ... ist noch nicht alles fertig katalogisiert. Anzahl wächst naächste Zeit noch weiter...


----------



## Kreon (11. April 2012)

Mellsei schrieb:


> lol... PS/2 Kugelmäuse ?? 0o
> Sowas wird doch nie und nimmer mehr genutzt xD zudem haben die glaub ich nicht mal raritäts Wert ...
> Mein aller erster Pc hatte sowas noch xD ...


 
Immerhin hatte er schon eine Maus!  Ich denke einige hier sind noch ohne Maus vor ihrem ersten Rechner gesessen.
Verdammt, daran merkt man mal wieder wie alt man langsam wird 

BTT: ich komme auf 292 Spiele (PC+PS3) bei denen ich die Credits gesehen habe (inkl. Mehrfachdurchgängen). Spiele, die ich nicht beendet oder nur angezockt habe, habe ich leider nicht erfasst. Ebenso nicht dabei sind alle anderen Systeme wie C64, SNES und co.

Mein ersten Videospiel war "Pitstop" und "Falcon Patrol" für den C64.
Mein erstes PC Spiel "Indiana Jones and the faith of Atlantis" und "Volltrottel". Ach *inErinnerungschwelg*


----------



## Mothman (11. April 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Mein erstes PC Spiel "Indiana Jones and the faith of Atlantis" und "*Volltrottel*". Ach *inErinnerungschwelg*


Vollgas (Full Throttle)?
War zwar bei  weitem nicht mein erstes PC Spiel, aber eines der besten. Ich hab so gelacht damals.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. April 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Mein erstes PC Spiel "Indiana Jones and the faith of Atlantis" und *"Volltrottel*". Ach *inErinnerungschwelg*


 
*schmeisst sich hin*

Himmel, ich kann nicht mehr ! 
Ich glaub einen besseren Joke wird's heute nimmer geben. Shit, tun mir die Bauchmuskeln weh... *lach*


----------



## Mothman (12. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *schmeisst sich hin*
> 
> Himmel, ich kann nicht mehr !
> Ich glaub einen besseren Joke wird's heute nimmer geben. Shit, tun mir die Bauchmuskeln weh... *lach*


So haben wir das Spiel auch immer genannt. Liegt doch nahe bei "Full Throttle".  
Oder meinst du das jetzt ironisch?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> So haben wir das Spiel auch immer genannt. Liegt doch nahe bei "Full Throttle".
> Oder meinst du das jetzt ironisch?


Kannst du verstehen wie du willst, ich finde beides zum Scheckig-Lachen.


----------



## dmwDragon (12. April 2012)

Mein erstes Game wahr für die Atari 2600 Konsole ( alte Version im Holz imitat ) Moon Patrol  ach wahren das noch Zeiten später kamm dann der C64 mit Datasette das wahren noch Ladezeiten , um alle Spiele hier aufzuführen die ich  bis jetzt hatte würde es den Rahmen sprengen.
Aber schön zu sehen was man doch an Spiele gemeinsamkeiten ( Erinnerungen ) hat.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also ich kann meine unmöglich zählen.
> Ersten stehen noch massenhaft alte Games bei meinen Eltern in der Wohnung, zweitens habe ich nicht mehr alle die ich jemals besessen habe (weggetauscht, damals ging es noch, verkauft oder weggeschmissen). Und drittens gibt es noch mehrere hundert digitale Käufe.
> 
> Und merken kann ich mir die Titel nicht alle.


 
Aus dem Kopf hätte ich die Titel auch nicht aufzählen können. Ich hab für die Liste über nen Monat gebraucht, mir ist immer mal wieder ein Titel eingefallen und hab teilweise auch Listen mit alten Dos-Spielen gegoogelt und geschaut, welche ich davon gespielt habe. Leider habe ich im Laufe der Zeit einige Spiele verkauft (vor allem Dos-Spiele), da ich damals noch nicht darüber nachgedacht habe, dass die evtl. mal wieder per Emulator spielbar sein könnten. Vor allem Schleichfahrt trauere ich hinterher, das war ein großartiges Spiel. Manche sind auch bei Umzügen verloren gegangen (z. B. Dark Forces).

Für die neueren Spiele musste ich halt nen Blick ins Regal werfen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. April 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Aus dem Kopf hätte ich die Titel auch nicht aufzählen können. Ich hab für die Liste über nen Monat gebraucht, mir ist immer mal wieder ein Titel eingefallen und hab teilweise auch Listen mit alten Dos-Spielen gegoogelt und geschaut, welche ich davon gespielt habe. Leider habe ich im Laufe der Zeit einige Spiele verkauft (vor allem Dos-Spiele), da ich damals noch nicht darüber nachgedacht habe, dass die evtl. mal wieder per Emulator spielbar sein könnten. Vor allem Schleichfahrt trauere ich hinterher, das war ein großartiges Spiel. Manche sind auch bei Umzügen verloren gegangen (z. B. Dark Forces).
> 
> Für die neueren Spiele musste ich halt nen Blick ins Regal werfen.



Der Verlust von "Dark Forces" ist bitter, zu meinem Glück habe ich das Teil auf ner externen HDD gesichert (wie die meisten alten DOS-Spiele). Ist schon ein besonderer Shooter-Klassiker.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Verlust von "Dark Forces" ist bitter, zu meinem Glück habe ich das Teil auf ner externen HDD gesichert (wie die meisten alten DOS-Spiele). Ist schon ein besonderer Shooter-Klassiker.


 
Naja, ich muss zugeben: Ich trauere weniger dem Spiel als der Verpackung hinterher  War damals nicht so einfach als Minderjähriger (ich war 15 oder 16, glaube ich) die Original Vollversion zu bekommen. Für 80 DM hab ich das Ding dann irgendwo auf einer Messe gefunden und gleich mitgenommen. Das Spiel selbst war natürlich auch toll, vor allem der Nar-Shaddaa Level.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. April 2012)

Ich fang gar nicht erst an zu zählen. Die Liste dürfte bei mir ähnlich lang sein, aber ich krieg das nie im Leben alles zusammen O.o vor allem, da ich auch mal nen guten Stapel alter Games verkauft, getauscht oder weggeschmissen hab (weil Disks kaputt). Aus dem Gedächtnis krieg ich das nicht mehr hin ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. April 2012)

Ich wollte auch mal wissen, wieviele PC-Spiele ich hier in meinem Computerzimmer eigentlich in den Regalen hab und hab's die letzten Tage einfach mal gezählt. Am Ende kam ich auf 920  Mal gucken, wann ich die 1000. voll bekomme.


----------



## Vordack (13. April 2012)

Kennt ihr nich Raid over Moscow? 

Raid over Moscow – C64-Wiki


----------

